# My review of ladies' Ebel Sport Classic



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't seen many reviews of ladies' watches so I decided to make one of my wife's new watch. She loves it.

Cheers!

Review of ladies' Ebel Sport Classic


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice review and nice watch!

I agree about the lack of reviews for lady’s watches. Trying to buy for a wife or daughter, or even guide them in the right direction, is not easy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Bill. |>


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's very informational video of how to change battery to these ladies' Ebel watches. It's in French but you can clearly follow the procedure from the video.


----------

